# New to me Covel #6 T&C Grinder- want to make it a SG



## silverforgestudio (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello guys- long time no post... so I have stumbled into a Covell #6/Excell Tool and Cutter Grinder... it needs a bit of TLC, but the price was right I just had to pick it up.

So I have her home and sitting on my Engine hoist till I can find a spot- and started doing some research. Not a lot out there that I can find. Im not really a heavy machinist- so I figured I would use this little gal for a surface grinder for my knife making hobby.

Im looking for opinions or thoughts as I am really in un-charted territory for me. Did I bring home too much machine or something that may fill the niche?


----------

